# Why the 5 North sucks in california...



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Ouch... where i live we worry less about car parts on the road, and more about what animal's will be crossing the road. Nothing worse then hitting a raccoon the size of a dog doing about 80km.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I know how that is, used to live in the Woods out in Pennsylvania, having to dodge deer at 50 mph or faster sucks.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

The fact that you have no clue what you hit is what I would be more worried about...

Damage sucks. I smoked a semi tire in my Civic Si when I was 16... Did leas damage but still sucked.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Nothing more fun than hitting an armadillo on the freeway. The one I hit must have been running because it wasn't in sight before I hit it. Lifted the right side of the car twice as each tire went over it. I had to go back to find out what it was. Tough little critters, it wasn't even flattened.


----------



## Pat2020 (Mar 1, 2012)

What he heck!!! that sucks love your ride i got the 2012 1.4T and had a hit and run on it .... thank god for the best insure company in the world.I had damages for 1200$ but didnt pay a cent ... here in Montreal its not the animals or stuff on the road you gotta whatch out for its things falling on your car ... no joke!!! over passes falling, signs falling, tunels collapsing name it we got it all... and lets not forget my worst enemy PUD HOLES omg they can be size of sewer opening and deep enough to cause serious damage... When driving here theres not such thing driving in a straigth line!!! its slalom baby!!! lol...


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Yea I love my ride to, still waiting on chevy to let me know what the total damage is...

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...instead of "road kill" what you hit was "ROAD KILLER"!

...I empathize with you, because, one night, while driving back to NAS Pt.Mugu on the '101, I hit a DRIVE-SHAFT laying in the middle of my lane, with nowhere to maneuver. It smacked the left-muffler as I drove over it at 65 MPH and snapped the left exhaust manifold off just behind the flange where the headpipe attached--talk about a suddenly LOUD car!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I feel ya man. There have been numerous times while driving down to lancaster on 1-5 that I've seen chunks of tire just sitting on the road. I will say though that in the states defense, its a pretty long road to have constantly clean 24/7. Stuff happens and it takes time for a cop to drive by, because I know no one ever reports a chunk of tire on a road unless theres a collision. Up in the bay area though the roads are always clean, except for the occasional road kill.

Closest i've ever come to running over something was having a tire on a semi explode right in front of me. Lucky enough for me everyone else next to me saw it and slammed on their brakes, so I simply hit the gas and jumped over a lane and passed him, missing a couple chunks of tire.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree with the whole its hard to keep the freeways clear, if California cared about the safety of vehicles as much they do about smog, this would happen a lot less. This is my second damaged car due to crap on the road in less then 3 years... :/ Guess I need to get bright lighter and glue my eyes to the road.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

that suuuuuu I agree safety measures should be implimented. a little of prvention could go a long way 
cal is tpos in legislation in this country just might get your wish


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

With the bumper off...



























Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Well you hit it square in the center... good work! If only you knew what it was... :1poke:

Insurance claiming it?


----------



## tvicars (Mar 30, 2011)

I was in a car once travelling at night as a passenger, There were no road lights, it was a full moon out in May. When we hit a moose... There was a hole above my head (I am 6 foot 3) where one of the hoof prints came INTO the car about 5 inches from my face, before the leg went out the car as the moose travelled up the side frame of the windshield and over the car.. It likely took a second, but it felt longer.

Thankfully the car was a subcompact, so it was little and the moose was big, and the body caved in the windshield, but rode up the frame of the car and over.. We hit it at about 90Km/h in the middle of Algonquin park (Its a big park with one hwy running right through it).. I remember seeing a clear road, then seeing two glowing eyes, then the rear end of a moose, then spitting out broken glass as the windshield blew out.. the driver had to drive out of the park in the dead of night, with a single working headlight that was hanging from its wires at the front of the car (the frame was destroyed and it wouldn't stay) to the police station.. we were too young and scared to get of the car..No traffic on the road to flag anyone down. We drove "ace ventura" head out the window style at about 5km an hour to get to the police station. They sent a game warden to go out and make sure the moose was out of its missery.. (we learned it was dead from the impact at the police station).

As we were waiting in the police station, they got a report that on the same stretch of road, about 5K away from our site there was a double fataility with a moose. On the ride back after getting the car repaired, we went during the day.. I remember actually being fearful to get into the car, simply because of flashbacks.. but that went away quickly.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

**** that really Sux... and our meet is right around the corner. I Hope everything goes smoothly for you. And it gets fixed to no and little cost to you. Good Luck.... Now if only we knew.....:icon_scratch:


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

So do I, I really want to go to the meet/cruise, but the shop says it will take like 2 to 3 weeks To finish.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

ECRUZ said:


> So do I, I really want to go to the meet/cruise, but the shop says it will take like 2 to 3 weeks To finish.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.com App


:idisagree:THEY SHOULD WORK FASTER!!!!:$#angry:


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Tell them that...I already told them I want it done ASAP! But all they said is it will be done when it is done.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

When my parents lived in New Hampshire[where is was born], they had a friend hit a moose. However, the car they were driving had a windshield at such a small angle, that when they hit it, it slid over the windshield, and landed on their trunk, blowing out the rear windshield and spraying its guts all over the inside of the car. They were completely unharmed, but there was soo much moose blood over them that the doctors had to check them out to make sure, and the windshield had at most, a 5"x5" spider web in the center.

As for a possible LA meet. I've having the interior of my car re-done by myself[at my uncle's shop] in lancaster on the week of the 20th. If anyone in LA wants to meet up and see the work I'd be glad to do so.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Well you hit it square in the center... good work! If only you knew what it was... :1poke: Insurance claiming it?


As far as to what it was, they did say they found some chunks of rubber, so the shop believes it may have been part of a separated tire that was laid out across the lane. But he said the same thing about hitting it square in the center. And so far I think the insurance is going to claim it. The adjuster is going to the shop today to take a look at all the damage and give me a call back, so I am hoping they are going to cover it, because if not, I in no way will have the money to fix my car :sad010:


----------



## CruzeNStyle (Dec 24, 2011)

daaaamn dude that sucks.. hope it all gets resolved asap and you make it to the meet bro!


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Yea I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it is covered by the insurance and its done in time.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

So got all of the information on my car...here is what is going to be replaced:

- New Front Bumper
- New Fog Lamps
- New Radiator
- New A/C Condenser
- New Fender Liner
- New Front Right Sub-Frame Assy
- New Front Right Wheel Cover (Hub Cap)
- New Front Engine Air Deflector
- New Air Cleaner Resonator
- New Front Right Suspension
- New Paint on all Replaced Parts

Then an alignment, and if all is good, car is mine. Insurance said could be finished my Friday March 9th, but all my parts have to be special ordered so we will see.

Anyways the grand total is: $2,701.55 and my insurance is going to cover it, yay!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

All that replacement and damage from a little rubber?

Wow ... thats just ridiculous


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Well still don't know if it was rubber, but yea it does suck.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

So its looking like it could be Monday when my car is done. Who knows I may be able to make the Observatory Meet after all... :wavetowel2:


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Yay, she is all fixed, Came out good. Now just hope Chevy does not screw me on my Traction System issue...But here are some pics.
(Still need to have my fog lights adjust though, if anyone knows how I am all ears)


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome NICE!!!! ok so the I-5 Sucks but so does the I-15... Holy **** i counted at least 10-15 peices of Tires along on my trip up to Bishop this weekend... not including the other highways. Plus there was a plastic lawn chair laying in the middle of the fast lane people were dodging. Cali is crazy and can't really wait to get out of here. plus all the dumb as vehicle codes  shame on you Cali.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree because of all these stupid codes, makes me want to leave to.


----------

